
Apple IIe Design Guidelines [pdf] - Aqua_Geek
http://www.apple2scans.net/files/1982-A2F2116-m-a2e-aiiedg.pdf
======
transitorykris
35 years old and it reads like a retro interpretation of modern Apple
developer documentation. For technical documentation there is just something
so warm and inviting to it (even when the UI is basically just text!). Like a
safe little refuge for developers.

------
pfd1986
If you ever happen to be near Pescadero in the Bay area, make sure to stop by
the (one) coffee shop there and check out the Apple II in the back. Real nice
treat.

